

Progress and its Sustainability - pogos
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/

======
eru
[http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/notes.html#tract...](http://www-
formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/notes.html#tractor) cites an advertisement
from 1921:

``Keep The Boy In School

The pressure of urgent spring work is often the cause of keeping the boy out
of school for several months. It may seem necessary - but it isn't fair to the
boy! You are placing a life handicap in his path if you deprive him of
education. In this age, education is becoming more and more essential for
success and prestige in all walks of life, including farming.

Should you feel that your own education was neg- lected, through no fault of
yours, then you naturally will want your children to enjoy the benefits of a
real education - to have some things you may have missed.

With the help of a Case Kerosene Tractor it is possible for one man to do more
work in a given time, than a good man and an industrious boy, together,
working with horses. By investing in a Case Tractor and Oxxx Detour Plow and
Harrow outfit now, your boy can get his schooling without interruption, and
the Spring work will not suffer by his absence.

Keep the boy in school - and let a Case Kerosene Tractor take his place in the
field. You'll never regret either investment.''

